# Creating new names by mixing up your favorite composers name



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Boulez + Messiaen = Boussiaen

Debussy + Ravel = Radevel Velbussy

Mozart + Hayd = Moyd Hazart


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Gustav Mahler + Anton Bruckner 

Guston Bruckler

Wolfgang Mozart + Ludwig van Beethoven

Wolfwig van Beetzartven


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven + Debussy= Beebussen

Mozart + Liszt= Losztart

Ravel + Dvorak= Rvorel


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, if you included other artists, you could get Albee-Franck.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Or Charles Ives and Michael Tippett could jointly write "The Knot Garden Untied."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Am I in the funniest ideas thread


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

John Adams + John Adams = John Adams


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Schumann + Schuman = Schumannn


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Robert Russell Bennett plus Richard Rodney Bennett = RRRR Bennett.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Modest Mussorgsky + Sergei Rachmaninoff = Geiserdestmo Orgamussnachorgimnoffsky


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

this is the beginning of the end

bye bye TC - it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Correction: Orgasmussnachorgimoffsky


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

stomanek said:


> this is the beginning of the end
> 
> bye bye TC - it was good while it lasted.


yes it's deteriorating fast when the wrong people leave.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

stomanek said:


> this is the beginning of the end
> 
> bye bye TC - it was good while it lasted.


I'm surprised at your disapproving reaction. Mozart (one of your favorite composers, if I recall correctly) loved this sort of thing. He often signed his name Trazom and his letters are filled with anagrams and deliberate misspellings. The way I see it is: if word play was good enough for Mozart/Trazom, then it's good enough for us TC'ers! :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> Correction: Orgasmussnachorgimoffsky


Where did you find that extra piece of "s"?

It's true that Rachmaninoff has that effect on some people.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I'm surprised at your disapproving reaction. Mozart (one of your favorite composers, if I recall correctly) loved this sort of thing. He often signed his name Trazom and his letters are filled with anagrams and deliberate misspellings. The way I see it is: *if word play was good enough for Mozart/Trazom, then it's good enough for us TC'ers!* :lol:


Perhaps some are just not good enough at wordplay.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Bettina said:


> I'm surprised at your disapproving reaction. Mozart (one of your favorite composers, if I recall correctly) loved this sort of thing. He often signed his name Trazom and his letters are filled with anagrams and deliberate misspellings. The way I see it is: if word play was good enough for Mozart/Trazom, then it's good enough for us TC'ers! :lol:


He also liked to engage in vulgar humour

mmm, maybe you are right - must think up a thread along those lines.

perhaps

"How many composer's names can you make from these two swear words?"

xx!xxx

xxxxxx!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't have the stomach for these types of threads.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Maybe you're too young to appreciate it. It's excellent for old men reliving their juvenile years :devil:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Where did you find that extra piece of "s"?
> 
> It's true that Rachmaninoff has that effect on some people.


Orgasmus and Orgy make perfect sense to me. I think it was your subconscious.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried Johannes Brahms and Luigi Nono and got John Lennon. Don't know if I did it right.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

science said:


> I tried Johannes Brahms and Luigi Nono and got John Lennon. Don't know if I did it right.


Maybe you should ask Ono about Nono. Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Tee-hee! It took me a couple of days to get this one.

(Dang! Wanted to quote you, MarkW. "Albee-Franck." Heh.)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, okay then - I just love Lullaldi.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

stomanek said:


> He also liked to engage in vulgar humour
> 
> mmm, maybe you are right - must think up a thread along those lines.
> 
> ...


I've tried, endless variations.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I've tried, endless variations.


I'd like to hear that piece: _Endless Variations on a Theme of XX!!XXX!!XXXXXXXX!_:lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

MendelSuk. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Bachmaninoff 
so easy and you all missed it


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

DeepR said:


> Bachmaninoff
> so easy and you all missed it


Good one! I don't know why we all missed it before. Maybe Rachmaninoff's muddy orchestration was clouding our minds.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> MendelSuk. That's all I'm saying.


And all you need to say.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Brahgner, Chopiszt, Bartokofieff, Schuthoven, Mozaydn, Scarlendel, 
(and Fraul Zapartney for the pop fans)
what a fruitful thread :lol:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Sordid goings-on in a pub:

Beerglass = Meyerbeer + Glass

Havebeer = Halévy + Verdi + Meyerbeer

Morebeer = Mozart + Reyer + Meyerbeer

Goddam = Godard + Damase

Cocqbloch = Lecocq + Bloch

Beetenoff = Beethoven + Offenbach

And with that, he Fuchsorff.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

cimirro said:


> Brahgner, Chopiszt, Bartokofieff, Schuthoven, Mozaydn, Scarlendel,
> (and Fraul Zapartney for the pop fans)
> what a fruitful thread :lol:


I'll do one for your name + Ravel: Cimirravel


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> I'll do one for your name + Ravel: Cimirravel


Thank you so much for your kindness, selecting Ravel as my pair made me very happy  
maybe I shall mix my ballet music with Ravel's too:
"Daphnis, Anasazi and Chloé" or maybe "Daphnis and the Red Death!" :lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Totenfeier said:


> And all you need to say.


Apart, obviously, from adding Boccherbaxbeach.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Apart, obviously, from adding Boccherbaxbeach.


Please give me permission to add something here:
Boccherbaxbeachtehude
5 names...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Rock-Classical hybrids:

Alkefrankfred Zappaschnitt
Albanian Berganderson
John-John Lennoncage

The Cream collection:

Eric Claptrap-Ovraton (One name in retrograde)
Bruce Rachman-Jackinoff
Gingerbeerth Bakeoven


----------

